# FR: I only wish that



## bhagwad

Is this translation correct for the following phrase:

"I only wish that Marie remains"

*Je ne veux que que Marie reste
*
It looks a bit weird to me...


----------



## HerbertX

Tout ce que je désire, c'est que M. reste


----------



## bhagwad

Thanks HerbetX. I guess there are many ways of saying the same thing. I just wanted to know if the grammar of Je ne veux que que Marie reste is correct...


----------



## VanOo

_Je souhaite seulement que Marie reste_ is correct.

to wish = souhaiter
to want = vouloir


----------



## HerbertX

bhagwad said:


> Thanks HerbetX. I guess there are many ways of  saying the same thing. I just wanted to know if the grammar of Je ne  veux que que Marie reste is correct...



Oui, c'est correct, mais il y a "que que", cela ne fait pas très joli.


----------



## VanOo

Non, dans ma proposition, il n'y a pas "que que". Pourquoi voulez-vous doubler "que" ?
En français, une structure "que que" n'est jamais possible (contrairement à l'anglais).


----------



## Kelly B

VanOo, I think HerbertX is commenting on the repeated word _que_ in Bhagwad's original question, and I'm not sure whether it was an editing error or a genuine mistake.

No, _je ne veux que Marie reste _is not a suitable translation for  I only wish..., with or without a repeated que. I think it's precisely because vouloir is followed  by a que phrase rather than a direct object. On the other hand, I do think you can say _je ne veux qu'une chose : que Marie reste._


----------



## HerbertX

Kelly B said:


> *VanOo*, I think HerbertX is commenting on the repeated word _que_ in Bhagwad's original question, and I'm not sure whether it was an editing error or a genuine mistake.



Yes, indeed. However,  Bhagwad's suggestion is not absolutely grammatically wrong, I think, it is only akward:

Je ne veux *que* (= je veux seulement) *que* Marie reste
Ceci donne deux fois "que". C'est pourquoi j'avais proposé une autre version, voir #2


----------



## Reynald

La traduction de HerbertX (#2) est, à mon avis, la moins lourde, la plus élégante.


----------



## Kelly B

HerbertX said:


> [...]  Bhagwad's suggestion is not absolutely grammatically wrong, I think, it is only awkward:
> 
> Je ne veux *que* (= je veux seulement) *que* Marie reste.[...]



Ça m'étonnerait...? Même sans avoir vu le poste de VanOo dans lequel il disait que la structure "que que" est impossible en français, j'aurais pensé qu'il y ait une faute et que l'auteur ait sûrement voulu dire  _Je ne veux (*pas*) que Marie reste_, ce qui est évidemment un contresens. 

(et bien sûr, les versions proposées par toi et par VanOo sont carrément meilleures.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux _que_ successifs ne sont en effet pas possibles en français. Il faut donc trouver un synonyme à _ne…que_, par exemple _seulement_ ou _uniquement_ comme déjà suggéré par VanOo :

_Je souhaite seulement que Marie reste._


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime aussi la suggestion d'HerbertX, mais je remplacerais « désire » par « souhaite ».   Je ne sais pas comment expliquer mon choix, mais bon... c'est comme ça. 

_Tout ce que je souhaite, c'est que Marie reste. 

_Ou bien je dirais comme VanOo (post 4).


----------



## Maître Capello

Ou encore :

_La seule chose que je souhaite, c'est que Marie reste._


----------

